# So We Are Making The Switch



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scoobie has been on Merrick's PuppyPlate, but since I've heard so much about Natural Balance I decided to switch his food. Man does he love it! He is picking through the Merrick to get at the Natural Balance. His 1st stool was slightly softer than his norm, but the ones since then are normal. So I'm assuming all is well.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I really like that food and the company.

When I switched Wilson he ate the first few bites, ran over to me kissed me, and then ran back to eat. He picked through his old food and just at the NB- so we didn't do the gradual switch because he refused to eat his old food!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

If his poop looks good today I will be doing a full switch. He's still eatting the Merrick but the NB gets devoured 1st


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is on NB too. When I made the switch over he also would pick out all the NB pieces...but I still had quite a bit left of his previous food so I kept just mixing the two and he eventually started eating both. 

Do any of you switch back and forth between the NB kibble flavors to give your pup variety? Can you do that? I was wondering...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Once I swithced Kosmo to NB Duck and Potato he wanted nothing to do with his old food. He just loves the NB!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I put Scoobie on the Complete & Balance for all breeds & life stages. Is that ok?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

My boys *LOVE* NB Sweet Potato and Fish! Hmmm hmm good!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

WE switched too. I hope this works I hate switching I think its hard on their tummies.
We where on enonva then Royal caine,Summer's stains seem to have gotton worse so I 'm hoping this works


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scoobie did fine with the switch. No loose stools at all. I even put Chyna on it cold turkey because I didn't want Scoobie eatting the food her breeder had her on when I brought her home. Her stools are fine also.

Hope your transition goes well!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I really like NB too and the boys really love it, I do give Koko the Evangers dry though, he loves that too. 
I use the Venison and Potato for Scooby in the NB, Koko likes the Duck and Potato for treats, but his basic food is the Evangers Chicken variety in the kibble. I haven't had any trouble at all with using both with either boys so far








We have also just ordered NB canned Lamb and also the Lamb Roll which is high in nutrition and I plan to try that on Scooby because of his Fanconi as he needs more high concentrated nutrition.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been feeding Natural Balance for many years. I had been feeding Iams forever but I noticed their coats were feeling course and dry. I figured either Iams changed their formula or the few years in AZ was attacking their coats. Our bi-weekly bathing routine hadn't changed so I was stumped. I researched the food and decided to try it. Within a month, the Malts all felt soft again and their hair flowed when they ran. The big dogs became shiny looking again too. Coincidence? Maybe. About the tear stains, can't say I saw a difference in them either way. Regardless, it is one of the top of the line foods out on the market. I have tried all the different forms it comes in. (not me personally but you know what I mean) Have you seen the Van Pattten Eatables? Talk about some yummy looking food. Big chunks of white chicken, pasta and vegies in sauce. You could heat it up and noone would know it is dog food. It is the only pet food made in a human manufacturing plant which impressed me. 

Sorry for going on and on about the food but when I find something good I like to share.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I also have fed my babies the Nb for about 4 yrs now. I can not say enough good things about it. After all the research I have done I have found it to be one of the best foods out there. I feed mine the lamb roll in the morning they just love it. Then during the day they eat the dry organic. When I first started feeding it to my babies the only way I could get it was off line. Then a new pet store here on the island opened up and I convinced him to start selling it. The best move he could of made. He sells out every week. It`s his best dog food seller. Then about 2 weeks ago I told him about the PetzLife for teeth and now he carries it also. He is doing really good with the products. Mmmmm maybe I should get a percentage from his sales...LOL


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am also in the process of switching Mia over to NB potato and duck but I am not sure that she likes it very much. At first I thought that she didnt like it because the kibbles were so big so I have been making them smaller for her. I am still mixing the old food with the NB and she likes it that way. Sometimes she leave the NB though! Do you think that she doesnt really like the NB? If after I weened her completely onto the NB can I switch flavors or will I have to ween her onto it again?


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> I am also in the process of switching Mia over to NB potato and duck but I am not sure that she likes it very much. At first I thought that she didnt like it because the kibbles were so big so I have been making them smaller for her. I am still mixing the old food with the NB and she likes it that way. Sometimes she leave the NB though! Do you think that she doesnt really like the NB? If after I weened her completely onto the NB can I switch flavors or will I have to ween her onto it again?[/B]


Thats a good Question







I would like to know the answer to that one.. 


its alittle hard to tell right now if they like it .I'm still mixing the royal and NB . Plus if their in the house they won't touch it unless I put something extra in it







this week its salmon ( could be boiled chicken steak what ever we have left over or I cook for them ) I wish I would have never started doing this ) whats weird is if they are outside they will eat out of Christy's bowl ( same food kibbles only) nothing on it








Does anyone else's babies make a big mess when they eat Summer gets her food avery where


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Scoobie pushes his food out of his bowl with his paw...all over the foam mat. He refuses to get out of a bowl. I guess the mat gives it some added seasoning


----------

